# Bêta d'iOS 9 expirée sur iPad 3



## gouloun (5 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un problème avec mon iPad 3g. J'ai installé au début de l'été la version bêta 1 d'iOS 9. N'ayant peu utilisé mon iPad jusqu'à maintenant, quand j'ai décidé de le brancher et de l'allumer, je suis tombé sur la page de configuration d'iOS, me demandant d'activer mon iPad et de rentrer mes identifiants Apple, etc.. Sauf qu'à la fin de l'activation, on me dit que la bêta d'iOS 9 est expirée et d'aller me renseigner sur une page Apple Support et de le connecter à iTunes ; je n'ai pas encore essayé mais j'aimerais savoir si je ne vais pas perdre toute mes données. 

PS : je n'ai pas fais les MàJ de la bêta donc je suis toujours sous la bêta 1 d'iOS 9

Merci de votre réponse


----------



## Gwen (5 Septembre 2015)

Comme on n'installe jamais une version Beta sur un outil important, tes données sont en sécurité sur ton autre iPad non ?

De tout de façon, à part faire la mise à jour, tu n'as pas d'autre solution. Et franchement, je ne vois pas pourquoi tu perdrais des données. À moins qu'il y ait un souci avec cette Beta, mais ça, c’est justement en testant que tu sauras, c’est le propre des Beta.


----------



## gouloun (5 Septembre 2015)

Bonsoir, je n'avais aucun souci avec cette bêta. Merci de la solution, je vais me connecter à iTunes et faire la MAJ sans aucun souci (enfin espérons...)

PS : Juste une question, comment fait-on pour passer le sujet en résolu ??


----------

